# Welcher Mainboardhersteller?



## krucki1 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich überlege gerade welches Mainboard ich mir für den 3570K zulegen soll. Zur Auswahl stehen zur Zeit das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H 
und Asus P8Z77-V LE. Von der Ausstattung her tut sich nie viel zwischen den Beiden, soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe. Ich hatte die letzten 10 Jahre immer Asus. Nun würde aber das Gigagbyte wegen dem einheitlicheren Schwarz besser in den PC passen. 

Wie ist die Qualität der beiden Hersteller miteinander vergleichbar? Sollte ich bei Asus bleiben oder kann ich auch ruhig zu Gigabyte wechseln?

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, bei den neuen Mainboards gibt es ja gar keine deutschen Manuals zum runterladen mehr....


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Ich war früher immer ASUS-Kunde, mittlerweile bin ich nur noch Gigabyte Kunde. Bei ASUS wird halt immer massig an Kabeln und so mitgelifert. Nur seit dem ich so gut wie alles zu Hause habe brauche ich die gar nicht mehr  MIt Gigabyte habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2012)

Ist beides nicht schlecht. Wobei: Bis jetzt war ich mit keinen Mainboard-Hersteller unzufrieden.
Wenn ich an die letzten drei Hersteller zurückdenke - Elitegroup, Asus, Gigabyte -, gab es nie Anlass zur Kritik. Hab mich immer auf die Preisleistungs-Empfehlungen von PC Games verlassen. Bis dato hat die Hardware-Redaktion immer Recht behalten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2012)

Seit ca 2-3 Jahren sind Asus, Gigabyte, MSI und ASRock an sich alle gleichgut. Bei allen gibt es mal ein "verbocktes" Modell, aber wenn Du einfach mal bei einem Shop wie alternate, kmelektronik oder amazon schaust, wirst Du schon sehen, ob das Modell evlt. schlecht ist - wenn nein, dann ist es mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt. Durch die Vorgaben der CPU-Hersteller und Chipsatzfamilien, bei denen viele Bauteile herstellerunabhängig standardisiert sind, gibt es auch gar nicht mehr so viel, was man wirklich grundlegend falsch machen kann. Die Boards sind auch in der Praxis alle etwa gleichschnell, da gibt es keine merkbaren Unterschiede - also am besten Budget festlegen, Boards suchen und dann schauen, welches Board die Dinge hat, die Du wichtig findest.


----------



## krucki1 (16. Mai 2012)

Klingt gut, danke für eurer Feedback  Dann wähle ich nun mal Gigabyte.


----------



## krucki1 (18. Mai 2012)

So nun habe ich doch nochmal eine Frage. Mir ist aufgefallen das manche Boards einen 4pin 12V Anschluss haben, und andere wiederum einen 8pin. Warum gibt es da so Unterschiede, wenn es für den gleichen CPU Sockel ist?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2012)

An sich sollten inzwischen AFAIK alle 8Pin haben. Kann es sein, dass bei denen mit 4Pin noch weitere 4Pin nur "versteckt" sind? Es ist nämlich so, dass in 99% der Fälle 4Pins reichen und die zusätzlichen 4Pins nur für absolute Sonderfälle mit extrem starken CPUs sind.


----------



## krucki1 (18. Mai 2012)

Also ich überlege zwischen dem
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-UD3H (rev. 1.0)
und dem
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-D3H (rev. 1.0)

Zweitere hat nur einen 4 Pin Anschluss und ich kann auch nicht weitere 4Pin "versteckt" irgendwo entdecken. Preislich sind es 25 Euro Unterschied. Das Erstere hat noch einen On Board ON/Off Knopf, irgendeine digitale Anzeige, all sowas was ich noch nie vermisste  Einzig macht mich wirklich dieser 4Pin Anschluss stutzig, im Vergleich zu den 8 Pin beim Anderne. Ist ja aus der gleichen Serie....


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2012)

Also, es sind ja alle verfügbaren Prozessoren für Sockel 1155 kompatibel mit dem Board - dann reicht auch der 4pin. Ich wüßte nicht, warum der "fehlende" 8Pin ein Problem sein sollte, da der echt nur für Spezialfälle gedacht ist und als letzte "Reserve" - aber viele User nutzen selbst bei 8pin-Boards nur nen 4pin-Stecker ohne Probleme.


----------



## krucki1 (18. Mai 2012)

Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Gerade ja auch die neuen Ivys sind ja recht stromsparend. Dann habe ich wieder 25 Euro gespart 
EDIT: Ich glaube es wird doch ein ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Michaelthorton (20. Mai 2012)

Asus!


----------



## krucki1 (21. Mai 2012)

Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit anderen Herstellern?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit anderen Herstellern?


 
Mein letztes schon ab Werk defektes Board war von Asus   das war vor ca 4 Jahren.


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (21. Mai 2012)

Ich habe die letzten 12 Jahre immer ein Gigagyte Board gehabt und es ist noch kein abgeraucht...
Laufen alle (wenn auch nichtmehr bei mir) heute noch! 

Asus habe ich nur bei bekannten gesehen oder verbaut auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch... das eine oder andere
mal gabs das eine oder andere Problem... würde ich jetzt aber nicht kritisch sehen... dennoch kommt
für mich nur Gigabyte in Frage!


----------



## krucki1 (21. Mai 2012)

Danke fürs große Feedback, aber keiner Erfahrung mit Asrock gemacht? Tendiere im Moment eher zu Asrock, dann zu Gigabyte. Hm muss ich mir wohl nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, oder einfach mal das Risiko eingehen.


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (21. Mai 2012)

Doch habe es auch mal verbaut neulich... allerdings mehr Probleme als Freude...
Hat den Speicher gar nicht erkannt.... bzw. nicht angesprochen...
Liegt vllt. auch daran das ich Kingston HyperX ausschließlich nehme..
Auf meinen Gigabyte lief er einwandfrei..obwohl auf der asrock seite der Speicher als Kompatibel beschrieben wurde...

Immer wieder Gigabyte


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Mai 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Danke fürs große Feedback, aber keiner Erfahrung mit Asrock gemacht? Tendiere im Moment eher zu Asrock, dann zu Gigabyte. Hm muss ich mir wohl nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, oder einfach mal das Risiko eingehen.


Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen ein ASRock Z77 Pro4. Läuft einwandfrei.  Das von dir favorisierte Z77 Extreme4 hat zudem recht gut in Tests abgeschnitten, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Allgemein würde ich mir keine zu großen Gedanken um den Hersteller machen, solange es Asus, ASRock, Gigabyte, Intel oder MSI ist.


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (22. Mai 2012)

Würde ich generell auch so sehen...
hatte nur wie schon beschrieben leider andere Erfahrungen gemacht...
was aber heute wohl schonmal passieren kann..:!


----------



## krucki1 (22. Mai 2012)

Gut, gut dann auf zu neuen Ufern, ich werde Asrock testen. Von Asus möchte ich mal weg, da mir die blauen Steckplätze zu kitschig wirken. Bei Gigabyte sind es immerhin nur die blauen Kühlkörper, Asrock hat das "dezenteste". Ich danke für die tolle Auskunft, aller.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2012)

ASRock macht seit 3-4 Jahren gute Boards. Früher war das noch eine Billigfirma, die jeden "Mist" auf einem Board zum halben Preis der Konkurrenz anbieten wollten und in Sachen Updates und Support nicht so dolle waren, aber das ist schon lang Geschichte


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

ASRock ist eben der "Billig"ableger von Asus, genauso wie Lancool der "Billig"ableger von Lian Li ist. 
Aber wie Herb schon meinte, seit geraumer Zeit stellt auch ASRock gute, aber manchmal auch nicht mehr so günstige, Mainboards her.

Ich bin seit Jahren mit der Firma Asus mehr als zufrieden, in der Firma haben wir ~10 Rechner mit Gigabyte Mainboards. Die laufen alle super und hatten bereits SATA 3.0 & USB 3.0 als "Standard", als es bei Asus noch ziemlich teuer war ... darum auch die Entscheidung für Gigabyte.

Ich selber hab einen i7 der zweiten Generation und hab mich aktiv für ein Deluxemodell von Asus entschieden, weil dort ein USB 3.0 Bracket für den 5,25" Schacht mitgeliefert wurde. So weit so unspektakulär, allerdings wird dieses Bracket intern angeschlossen, d.h. man hat vier echte USB 3.0 Ports zur Verfügung und das war damals, als ich den PC zusammengebaut habe, relativ einzigartig. Ich hab ein Lian Li Gehäuse mit USB 2.0 Anschlüssen oben, es gibt für dieses Gehäuse keine "internen" USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, sondern nur welche die man nach außen führt und dann mit den externen Anschlüssen verbindet.

Da mir das alles zu dämlich war und diese Erweiterung fürs Gehäuse in etwa dem Aufpreis zum Deluxemodell entsprach, habe ich das gekauft und bislang nicht bereut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2012)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Danke fürs große Feedback, aber keiner Erfahrung mit Asrock gemacht? Tendiere im Moment eher zu Asrock, dann zu Gigabyte. Hm muss ich mir wohl nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, oder einfach mal das Risiko eingehen.


 Doch, ein Asrock-Mainboard hatte ich auch mal. Ist aber arg lange her. Und auch da hatte ich - wie bei den vorgenannten Boards - Null Probleme.


----------



## krucki1 (23. Mai 2012)

Klingt zufriedenstellend, ich nehme das Asrock


----------

